# Issues installing e100.ko module

## mgmacri

```
lspci
```

Returns:

```
Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 08)
```

And

```
dmesg
```

Returns: 

```
warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

e100 0000:00:0d.0: eth0: Failed to load firmware "e100/d101m_ucode.bin": -2

e100 0000:00:0d.0: eth1: Failed to load firmware "e100/d101m_ucode.bin": -2

NET: Registered protocol family 10

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.240-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corp.

e100 0000:00:0d.0: eth0: addr 0xd6202000, irq 17, MAC addr 00:e0:81:xx:xx:xx

e100 0000:00:0d.0: eth0: Failed to load firmware "e100/d101m_ucode.bin"

e100 0000:00:0d.0: eth1: addr 0xd6202000, irq 17, MAC addr 00:e0:81:xx:xx:xx

e100 0000:00:0d.0: eth1: Failed to load firmware "e100/d101m_ucode.bin"

e100: `' invalid for parameter `/sbin/netconfig'

```

Am I loading the incorrect module somehow? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. If you know of documentation pertaining to this issue I can and will read it. 

Things I've tried: not relying on `uname -r` as the install text suggests, removing the module and re-adding it, listening to Aphex Twin.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mgmacri,

Welcome to Gentoo.

You are loading the right module but the module is two pieces.

You have the kernel driver but the device needs a firmware file too.

```
e100 0000:00:0d.0: eth0: Failed to load firmware "e100/d101m_ucode.bin": -2
```

The firmware is provided by the linux-firmware package.

----------

## mgmacri

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mgmacri,
> 
> Welcome to Gentoo.
> 
> You are loading the right module but the module is two pieces.
> ...

 

Any way to grab that package on one of my other boxes and copy it to an external drive? 

```
livecd ~ # ls -ls /lib/firmware
```

```
total 0
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mgmacri,

On your Gentoo, do 

```
emerge linux-firmware -fp
```

It will provide a file list for you to download. 

If your mirror list has several mirrors in it, each file will be listed for each mirror.  You only need each file once.

Download the file(s).

Put the file(s) into /usr/portage/distfiles

Use a USB memory stick, USB drive,  CDROM ... whatever for the transfer.

Run

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

As you have the files in your distfiles already, portage will not try to download them.

Homework: Read up on Sneakernet  :)

----------

